# Tutorial: How to make and register a website online



## Punk

Hello,

I've seen a lot of questions regarding how to make website and put them online so I though I'll write a little tutorial to help you guys.



*Table of Contents:*

I. Introductions to the webmaster world
II. Steps
III. Making a website
IV. Registering a domain name/hosting package/separated
V.Conclusion


----------



## Punk

*Introduction to the webmaster world*

Making a website takes both time and knowledge. You must have a certain knowledge of how the internet works and also how to code a website. Here is a little introduction to how a website is built:
The main page is called index (index.htm, index.html etc). It is what the browser will show when a internet user enters your URL. It can be built in different codes such as HTML, ASP, PHP etc... 
You will definitely need a certain knowledge of HTML, I recommend a good knowledge of HTML, basics of Javascript and PHP. Depending on how you will make your website, you will need to learn other script languages or how to use other softwares:

Other Script languages: PHP, Javascript, CSS...
Other softwares: Flash, Java...

*TIP:*When I first started making websites, I learned the basics then made a website. From that point, I learned and made newer version of the website. This is how I learned.


----------



## Punk

*Steps*

As I said before, making a website takes a lot of time. There are different steps to follow to be sure you make your website good:


Make your website. The most common error is to register and pay for everything before making your website. Sometimes, you'll end up with paying a year for something you're not even going to use...
Register. You can choose between buying a Hosting deal and a Domain name separated or buying them both in a package deal.
Upload your file to the FTP
Test your website.
Show it to your friends 

These steps will be explained in the tutorial.


----------



## Punk

*Making a website*

Now is time for you to build your website. You don't need any money yet, you're just going to build it and preview it in your browser.

First, you need to know *how* you're going to build it. Are you going to use HTML or other script languages? Are you going to use Flash? Then depending on what you answered, you will need a good knowledge of the software/script of your website's skeleton. Take time to read online tutorials, buy books or go to a class to learn. Don't give up! It might take a lot of time, but in the end, it's worth it.

Then you will build your own website. Try to make it as easy to use as possible. For HTML editing, get a free HTML editor such as my favorite: HTML Kit. 

*Tip:* In HTML, forget about using frames. Use tables instead of frames.
*Tip2:* CSS could help you make a better design for your website.
*Tip3:* Don't put too much animation, sounds or pictures, it will make the user go to another webpage as soon as he hears/sees it.

Your website is done. You have previewed it both IE and Firefox to be sure there is no problem with the CSS alignment. You will now need to buy a hosting deal and a domain name.


----------



## Punk

*Registering a domain name/hosting package/separated*

After you have finished and tested your website, you will now need to buy a hosting deal and a domain name.

*Host:* the host is the company that will host your website online, meaning you will use their space to put your website online. There are different kinds of hosting such as Dedicated Hosting (you get a server for you only, which gives you better bandwidth but costs more) or Shared Hosting ( you get space on a server where other people also have space on it, it will cost less but the bandwidth will be limited).
*Domain name:* The domain is the URL address of your website. Let's take a website for example google videos:
_www.video.blablabla.com_. The italic part is called "domain name". The "video" is a subdomain. If you are used to FTP, it is a folder inside the website's FTP.

You can choose between two options:

Buy a hosting deal and a domain name separately
Buy a package deal

Whatever is your choice, you will need to look for the best price and also know how much space you will need. Are you planning to host Videos, images or MP3? Go for more space and Bandwidth. Are you planing on just making a small website? Go for less space and less bandwidth.

*Connecting a domain name and a host:*
If you bought a host and a domain name separately, you'll either have to enter the address of your website to redirect it or to enter the DNS address. To enter the DNS address, ask your hosting company for the address if you don't have it already and enter it in your domain name panel under "DNS". You sould have two addresses to enter.
To see if it worked, enter your domain name in the URL and see if it goes to your website.


----------



## Punk

*Conclusion*

Now that everything works, don't just stop there. Ask for feedbacks from friends and anonymous persons on how to improve your website. Then make a new one with the new knowledge you have learned.

I hope this tutorial has helped you,
*Punk*


----------



## Juven

I think its good to use Dreamweaver tool for easy implementtion.
Juven.


----------



## Punk

Dramweaver adds a lot of useless lines in the script.


----------



## -Fatos.

webbenji said:


> Making a website takes both time and knowledge. You must have a certain knowledge of how the internet works and also how to code a website. Here is a little introduction to how a website is built:
> The main page is called index (index.htm, index.html etc). It is what the browser will show when a internet user enters your URL. It can be built in different codes such as HTML, ASP, PHP etc...
> You will definitely need a certain knowledge of HTML, I recommend a good knowledge of HTML, basics of Javascript and PHP. Depending on how you will make your website, you will need to learn other script languages or how to use other softwares:
> 
> Other Script languages: PHP, Javascript, CSS...
> Other softwares: Flash, Java...
> 
> *TIP:*When I first started making websites, I learned the basics then made a website. From that point, I learned and made newer version of the website. This is how I learned.






I just  wanna  know  where  can i  learn languages such as PHP HTML etc.  in the  internet ?


----------



## Punk

-Fatos. said:


> I just  wanna  know  where  can i  learn languages such as PHP HTML etc.  in the  internet ?



Yes you can find free online tutorial easily on internet but I suggest you buy books, I find it better to read a book than to read an internet page


----------



## massahwahl

Ive been using Microsoft Expression Web and it is fantastic! Very user friendly and it only puts what you need into the script.


----------



## EGS

I would like to add my own recommendations out of experience. I've been developing websites since 2000/2001, officially publicizing them via 2002. Note that the reference URL that I just provided contains a very small lists of websites that I have developed that are still online. 

*Domain Name Registration:*

NameCheap (Good support, good prices.)
DomainSite (Best prices, highly recommended.)
TierraNet (Best customer support.)

The above three registrars are all great. All offer good support and good pricing. It's really up to you which registrar you want to go with. Keep in mind that when you're registering domains, you want to keep these factors in mind: reputation, user interface, customer support, and pricing. All of the registrars I have listed above have good factors.

I would highly recommend that you do NOT register your domain with GoDaddy. Don't let their advertisements during the SuperBowl fool you for reputation. The customer support is outsourced, and horrendous, and their reputation for domain security is a joke.

*Web Hosting:*

ThinkHost (go green with ThinkHost!)
ThePrimeHost (great uptime, never had a problem)
Active Web Hosting (great uptime, never had a problem)

The above web hosting companies have been in business for years and have great reputations. I have also personally used these web hosts for clients and big companies. When choosing out of the above list, consider price and user interface, because all of the above web hosting companies have great uptime, fast servers, and great support.

*HTML Editing Software:*

Notepad++ - great free HTML/CSS/PHP/JavaScript editor.
Adobe Dreamweaver - best WYSIWYG editor.

*FTP Software:*

FileZilla - fastest, most secure, and open source FTP client.

Hope this helps some n00bs. And when learning about HTML and CSS coding, use w3Schools. When learning a programming language like PHP, use their official site, as it has the best documentation: PHP.


----------



## HixBlix

A great help
just starting out designed a few site for a friend and want me to take care of them for him and publish them online for his businesses  found this  post very useful for the link's and punk's guide


----------



## Punk

If anyone as anything to add please let me know, I will add your content. This could become a 101 guide


----------



## Koffer

For the FTP Soft. I'd recommend *WinSCP* aswell http://winscp.net/eng/index.php

My Tools of trade in coding the web are(Both sadly need to be bought): 
Microsoft Expression Web (You can get this program for free if you have user in Microsoft DreamSpark)
Adobe Dreamweaver (No option pops into my mind, how to get that freely)

As for hosting.. Well, this right here might be a bit country specific but you can't really find anything this cheap. http://tantum.ee  Just go and have a glance.


----------



## Punk

Dreamweaver isn't that great actually, it adds so much useless scripts when you don't know what you're doing...


----------



## Fireguns

is there any way to get a free domain name


----------



## Punk

Fireguns said:


> is there any way to get a free domain name



Not a whateyouwant.com, but you can get these for free:



> FreeDomain.co.nr (free .co.nr domain)
> Biz.nf (free .co.nf domain)
> Co.cc (free .co.cc domain)
> Dot.tk (free .tk domain)
> Biz.ly (free .biz.ly domain)




http://www.prchecker.info/web-hosting/best-free-domain-name-services/


----------



## Fireguns

is there any way to get a free .com or .org domain name


----------



## Fireguns

i am planning to make a video game website


----------



## PCunicorn

Like what? A blog? You can either get a .com domain or yourdomain.wordpress.com which are your only options if you want any hits.


----------



## Punk

Fireguns said:


> is there any way to get a free .com or .org domain name



I don't think you can, most of the websites that say that they provide free domain name requires you to buy a hosting plan first...

You will either get the ones I gave you earlier or a subdomain like whatyouwant.hostingplan.com ...

I used to pay 12$ a year for my domain name, it's not that much.


----------



## ndutoit

Punk said:


> After you have finished and tested your website, you will now need to buy a hosting deal and a domain name.
> 
> *Host:* the host is the company that will host your website online, meaning you will use their space to put your website online. There are different kinds of hosting such as Dedicated Hosting (you get a server for you only, which gives you better bandwidth but costs more) or Shared Hosting ( you get space on a server where other people also have space on it, it will cost less but the bandwidth will be limited).
> *Domain name:* The domain is the URL address of your website. Let's take a website for example google videos:
> _www.google.com_/video. The italic part is called "domain name". The "/video" is a subdomain. If you are used to FTP, it is a folder inside the website's FTP.
> 
> You can choose between two options:
> 
> Buy a hosting deal and a domain name separately
> Buy a package deal
> 
> Whatever is your choice, you will need to look for the best price and also know how much space you will need. Are you planning to host Videos, images or MP3? Go for more space and Bandwidth. Are you planing on just making a small website? Go for less space and less bandwidth.
> 
> *Connecting a domain name and a host:*
> If you bought a host and a domain name separately, you'll either have to enter the address of your website to redirect it or to enter the DNS address. To enter the DNS address, ask your hosting company for the address if you don't have it already and enter it in your domain name panel under "DNS". You sould have two addresses to enter.
> To see if it worked, enter your domain name in the URL and see if it goes to your website.



The "/video" is not a subdomain, it is a file on the domain. A subdomain  is "video.google.com"


----------



## Punk

ndutoit said:


> The "/video" is not a subdomain, it is a file on the domain. A subdomain  is "video.google.com"



A folder on the domain to be precise but that is correct!


----------



## beers

Cool (old!) guide.

Any chance on adding some DNS content like free DNS hosting (like http://dns.he.net ) or management and types of records for A, CNAME, MX, etc?  If you roll your own domain then a lot of people get caught up in the DNS aspect.


----------



## ndutoit

beers said:


> Cool (old!) guide.
> 
> Any chance on adding some DNS content like free DNS hosting (like http://dns.he.net ) or management and types of records for A, CNAME, MX, etc?  If you roll your own domain then a lot of people get caught up in the DNS aspect.


Especially people new to web hosting.


----------



## Agent Smith

If you're looking for a good host I would check out www.webhostingtalk.com They have reviews and can answer questions. 

Also, I would buy the domain from namesilo or namecheap prior to getting a host. Make sure you privatize the domain otherwise your name, address and E-mail will show up in WHOIS. 

Wordpress needs to be secured and never download plugins form rouge places. http://codex.wordpress.org/Hardening_WordPress

Use a captcha in Wordpress. https://wordpress.org/plugins/sweetcaptcha-revolutionary-free-captcha-service/

I used to use Filezilla, but I changed to WinSCP and it will worn you if you drag and drop and copy/paste unlike Filezilla. You can nuke a site if you accidentally move a file to the wrong place and don't know what you moved.


----------



## Punk

Agent Smith said:


> Use a captcha in Wordpress. https://wordpress.org/plugins/sweetcaptcha-revolutionary-free-captcha-service/



If you're talking about the captcha before acessing your blog, that's the most annoying thing I've ever seen on a website and makes want to stay away from your blog. I don't think that's the kind of message you want to send if you're making a website for the public...


----------



## C4C

Punk said:


> If you're talking about the captcha before acessing your blog, that's the most annoying thing I've ever seen on a website and makes want to stay away from your blog. I don't think that's the kind of message you want to send if you're making a website for the public...



^

Agent, not to be rude but I feel like you take security _too_ seriously even if it is a subject that needs to be covered. I could care less if my name/address is published because I'm about to get a PO Box, but that's just me.


----------



## Agent Smith

Face palm. I guess no one has heard of spam bots before.


----------



## Punk

Agent Smith said:


> Face palm. I guess no one has heard of spam bots before.




Put your captcha before entering comments, not before accessing your blog... That's a hell of a bad move if you want people to look at your blog.


----------



## Agent Smith

LOL That's Cloudflare! I forgot about that. I blocked France and other counties  and you have to enter a captcha. Once you enter it you have an hour then you have to enter it again.

I think I'll disable France now and hope I don't see my logs fill up with spam attempts. I have another captcha before you can place a comment. Have a look.

Edit- France allowed.


----------



## Punk

Agent Smith said:


> LOL That's Cloudflare! I forgot about that. I blocked France and other counties  and you have to enter a captcha. Once you enter it you have an hour then you have to enter it again.
> 
> I think I'll disable France now and hope I don't see my logs fill up with spam attempts. I have another captcha before you can place a comment. Have a look.
> 
> Edit- France allowed.



I do understand that you want to secure some connections from a few countries but France? 
And still, as long as the only thing that's changing is your logs, why would you care about spams? You have to be careful with security on websites if you want them to attract views. Too much security will ruin the user's experience on your blog. That's actually a point I could have made on my tutorial when I made it.

By the way, if anyone wants to rewrite it, make it better, add something, please let me know I will add it (and your name along with it).


----------



## Agent Smith

Well, it was a block meant more for my forum which is on the same domain as my blog. I had a hack attempt and it was most likely a zombie bot computer in France. 

You write pretty good English for being a Frenche. Better than some Americans I've seen on forums which is pretty sad really. I'm not saying my English is good though. In fact it's my weakest.  I actually took two years of French in school and sadly I don't remember a damn thing except me mordre. LOL "Garcon, garcon! Me mordre!" LOL! 

Like to learn a language though. Did you have to take English in school? My uncle's nephew (not related but by marriage)  is from Egypt and they had to take English in school. 

Anyway... Bonne journée.


----------



## Punk

Agent Smith said:


> Well, it was a block meant more for my forum which is on the same domain as my blog. I had a hack attempt and it was most likely a zombie bot computer in France.
> 
> You write pretty good English for being a Frenche. Better than some Americans I've seen on forums which is pretty sad really. I'm not saying my English is good though. In fact it's my weakest.  I actually took two years of French in school and sadly I don't remember a damn thing except me mordre. LOL "Garcon, garcon! Me mordre!" LOL!
> 
> Like to learn a language though. Did you have to take English in school? My uncle's nephew (not related but by marriage)  is from Egypt and they had to take English in school.
> 
> Anyway... Bonne journée.



I don't really understand that logic, so if you get an attack from the US you'll block the US too?

I spent four years in the USA, came back seven or eight years ago in France. My English was better before though, I'm starting to struggle finding my words now :/

"Me mordre"? What did you try to say?


----------



## Agent Smith

Punk said:


> I don't really understand that logic, so if you get an attack from the US you'll block the US too?



I am not expecting to many Frenchies to look at my blog or forum so I threw them under the bus so to speak. LOL! But don't feel bad I have blocked at least 15 other countries and about 7 permanently using a combination of .htaccess and a script I run. 





Punk said:


> "Me mordre"? What did you try to say?



Bite me? I couldn't remember how to spell it so I used Google translator, but I thought it was something like Bore Moi? Bore being misspelled it was the sound of bore I think. Been years!


----------



## Punk

Agent Smith said:


> I am not expecting to many Frenchies to look at my blog or forum so I threw them under the bus so to speak. LOL! But don't feel bad I have blocked at least 15 other countries and about 7 permanently using a combination of .htaccess and a script I run.



Your paranoia is what's keeping people out of your website. I still don't get why anyone would have that much filters... It's like you like to say you have all of that and that when in the end it works against your website. Unless your blog is only for you to see, not the public...

Bite me is an English expression, you can't translate literally a language to another. It only works on some exceptions.


----------



## Agent Smith

Punk said:


> Your paranoia is what's keeping people out of your website. I still don't get why anyone would have that much filters... It's like you like to say you have all of that and that when in the end it works against your website. Unless our blog is only for you to see, not the public...



Can you not see my blog and not post??? If so I'd like to hear about that. I have a few members on my forum too. No trouble. 



Punk said:


> Bite me is an English expression, you can't translate literally a language to another. It only works on some exceptions.



When I was in French class many moons ago a student asked how to say bite me and she did say something like that, but said the translation of which I don't remember fully. Just use the french word bite and me which would be moi, wouldn't it? I'm sure if I said it to someone in france they would either laugh, wonder what I said or understand I was mocking them. LOL!


----------



## Punk

Agent Smith said:


> Can you not see my blog and not post??? If so I'd like to hear about that. I have a few members on my forum too. No trouble.
> 
> 
> 
> When I was in French class many moons ago a student asked how to say bite me and she did say something like that, but said the translation of which I don't remember fully. Just use the french word bite and me which would be moi, wouldn't it? I'm sure if I said it to someone in france they would either laugh, wonder what I said or understand I was mocking them. LOL!



I'll tell you what, I went on your website twice. Once the captcha didn't work so i gave up after five tries. I would never have come back if it wasn't a member on CF who I wanted to check out his blog.

As far as the expression in French that would be "mords moi" but that doesn't make any sense. You can't translate everything literally like I said before. We would say "va te faire" which literally means "go do yourself".


----------

